# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How To Stay Aware While Falling Asleep.

## SKA

I noticed that WILD is a most desirable ILD- ability around here. I would love to experience it myself but havn&#39;t yet been so lucky. 

I have gotten my head around WHY alot of people focus their Attention on something strongly to Maintain their awareness. Either an object in Mind or mental counting or other mental activity.

These techniques appear logic to me when I think about what they&#39;re supposed to do and how it relates to staying Aware and Conscious. 
Now I want to find out HOW it&#39;s done. How exactly do you focus your attention on an object or mental activity completely? OR how exactly do you do that which Helps to keep you Aware and Conscious during and shortly after the Onset of Sleep?

I would like to hear more Personal Techniques of Maintaining awareness and Staying Conscious of you people to gain more insight into the &#39;&#39;HOW it&#39;s done&#39;&#39; I think it would be much more Practical and insightfull than some instruction-like Guide leaving the &#39;&#39;How&#39;&#39; completely up to you to make up.

This namely is where alot of people get stuck and give up.

So please share any Attention Focussing Technique, Consciousness expanding technique, Mental activity like counting, focussing on an object or breatyhing... etc Anything that might or surely will help you stay aware during WILDs Share them here.

And remember: If it&#39;s Stupid, but it works, It ain&#39;t Stupid.


Sweet Lucid Dreams,
SKA

----------


## Dice

I tried counting, but it just doesn&#39;t work, it&#39;s too boring. I tried focussing on my breathing, but that&#39;s boring too. I tend to like visualizing things. It&#39;s fun. However, I haven&#39;t gotten far with it yet. As long as your thoughts don&#39;t let you drift away, you&#39;re good.

----------


## SKA

Yeah Visualising a Scene/Situation is what I like  best too. But any Random scene won&#39;t be fascinating enougfh for me to keep my attention on it, just like Counting. My will to keep focus on it wasn&#39;t very great to begin with.

But I noticed if I visualise myself on a Stage playing Live Ska in front of a Crowd, some future successstory of me kinda I find it MUCH easier to keep my attention right there and undisturbed for a long period of time while being almost completely tranced out by sleep.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

dont masturbate bedore bed
it helps
masturbation sends you 2 sleep
Imran

----------


## SKA

> dont masturbate bedore bed
> it helps
> masturbation sends you 2 sleep
> Imran
> [/b]




I hardly ever, if EVER at all, masturbate before sleep. I usually only have the mood for sex earlier in the evening, at daytime and especially in the morning. And yeah some serious sex, as well as masturbation, will send you into a comatic deep sleep.

So that shouldn&#39;t be a problem for me.

Slight bodily discomfort might help. But just SLIGHTLY so you will still sleep. Something like an open window to allow Cold air into your room seems to help me as the Cold on the Skin will be like a continuous external point of awareness. Usually I fall asleep deeply like this anywayz. But now it&#39;s wintertime so it&#39;ll be a bit TOO cold. it&#39;s freezing outside right now.

Any other suggestions on how to maintain awareness easier? be it from Internal or External Activities and/or stimuli. Please share.

Now I&#39;m off to bed and Never neverland
Sweet lucid Dreams. For all you know you&#39;re already in a Dream  :wink2:  The line between waking reality and Dreaming reality is FREAKISHLY thin and seamless mind you. Before you know it you already fell asleep and now find yourself in a Dream. Do a reality Check. Now&#33; I&#39;m serious&#33; 
If you think &#39;&#39; NO MAN THIS JUST SEENS WAY TO REAL TO BE A DREAM&#39;&#39; Believe me Dreams can be more realistic than reality itself. NO joke.

----------


## Clairity

SKA, I did a search on some of my past postings and found the following two.. hope they help&#33;

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++

For me the hardest part of WILDING is keeping my mind occupied on things that won&#39;t  keep me wide awake (worries, projects, etc.) but on things not so boring that I fall asleep&#33;

To help keep your mind on mundane things instead of things that will keep you awake.. try counting "1-I&#39;m dreaming, 2-I&#39;m dreaming, etc." or use what I call the *alphabet method*:   

I&#39;ll think of the letter "a", then picture my picking an apple from a tree (or simply picture an apple), think of the letter "b", then picture a balloon floating on the wind (or simply picture a balloon), etc. until "z" and then start at "a" again picturing something different.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++

I think it&#39;s ok if your mind wanders as long as every so often you bring it back to lucid dreaming (i.e., ask if you are dreaming or state "I am dreaming.. this is all a dream").   

I relax my eyes and my body by slowing my breathing. I mentally talk to my subconscious asking for its help with realizing when I am dreaming so that I can become lucid.  I ask for help in reminding me to do reality checks and for help remaining within the dream until I wish for it to end and for help in remembering my experiences.

I continue my breathing until my mind starts to drift and I try to think/direct it to only positive thoughts.  I also try to envision/daydream something tactile.. such as horseback riding.. i.e., feeling the reins in my hands, the wind on my face, my legs gripping the saddle, etc.  Heck now that I type this, I think next time I&#39;ll envision myself playing jacks (throwing the jacks on the ground, tossing the ball in the air, scooping up a jack or jacks and then catching the ball).   :;-): 

NOTE: You also want to say to yourself, "I am dreaming.. this is all a dream" while becoming involved with the daydream.. this way hopefully you will realize you&#39;re dreaming if your mind falls asleep along with your body.  

If all goes well (and I don&#39;t just totally fall asleep), I feel a familiar "shift/falling" sensation and I wait until I feel it ONCE MORE and then I roll on my right side.  I seem to fall asleep only I immediately sense that I&#39;m dreaming and do a reality check (be it plugging my nose and seeing if I can breath or looking at my watch twice and seeing if the time changes).  

If the reality checks fail, I know that I am dreaming&#33;

----------


## Dice

> Yeah Visualising a Scene/Situation is what I like best too. But any Random scene won&#39;t be fascinating enougfh for me to keep my attention on it, just like Counting. My will to keep focus on it wasn&#39;t very great to begin with.[/b]



Well, I usually start visualizing whole scenes and stories. That way, I&#39;m sure my mind is occupied enough, and it probably won&#39;t get bored. So what you did with playing on a stage, yeah, that&#39;s good.





> think it&#39;s ok if your mind wanders as long as every so often you bring it back to lucid dreaming (i.e., ask if you are dreaming or state "I am dreaming.. this is all a dream"). [/b]



I think it&#39;s a good technique let your mind wander, and then bring it back now and then. When you&#39;re deep enough, you get a crazy feeling, if you know what I&#39;m talking about?

----------

